# Generar sonido de Ametralladora (pequeño oscilador)



## metralladora (Abr 30, 2013)

Mi dilema es el siguiente, mi viejo (técnico electromecánico egresado de un colegio técnico de mi ciudad) estuvo experimentando con el pequeño circuito que saco de un juguete roto, que generaba un sonido de ametralladora y encendía un led cada vez que se accionaba. Es decir, el efecto se repetía regularmente mientras que se presionaba el gatillo.
Yo, técnico electrónico (todavía no egresado, además voy al otro colegio técnico que hay acá, rival jurado del anterior) canchero me sentí a mis anchas de reírme de el y decir "dame que sho te lo arreglo", porque le mando alicate a los cables del circuito y no tenia la mas remota idea después de como conectarlo, hizo lo que pudo pero no funciono una vez montado en la maqueta de ametralladora a escala real que tiene (es para una exposición a fines de mayo).

Estuve experimentando y lo unico que tiene a la vista (ademas de cosa negra, silicona supongo, que segun mi profesor es un integrado que hace de oscilador) son tres resistencias y dos capacitores, uno de ellos electrolítico, lo cual me dio una noción de que al menos en ese lugar iba el negativo. experimente con los cables (tiene tres de entrada, cosa rara. ademas funciona con 3 pilas AA en serie. 4,5 volt) y conseguí que funcionara tímidamente, el sonido del parlante es bajito y el led no consigue encenderse. Me traje a casa el circuito y no conseguí volver a hacerlo funcionar. 
Sigo intentando, pero me gustaría saber si no podria armarme yo otro circuito que funcione de la misma manera.

Tienen alguna idea de como hacer tal cosa? Repito, *un circuito que me genere un sonido de ametralladora y, si es posible, encienda un led haciendo las veces de fogonazo, cuando es alimentando. *

Cualquier similitud con mi nombre de usuario es pura coincidencia


----------



## morta (Abr 30, 2013)

y estaría bueno que subas unas fotos del dichoso circuito, una imagen vale mas que mil palabras dice el saber popular.

Mis saludos a tu viejo, de otro electromecánico de la vieja escuela, de que calibre es la maqueta de la ametralladora?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 30, 2013)

Amigo, el circuito que mencionas no es un simple oscilador, se trata de un pequeño generador sintetizado de sonidos. El mismo posee un patron de datos, almacenados en una memoria, la cual es direccionada secuencialmente a una velocidad dada, que crea el efecto pseudopolifonico que percibes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2013)

El Entrenador Cebek traia ese circuito 

Sinó los venden para modelismo


----------



## metralladora (May 7, 2013)

Morta:

pense en subir una foto, pero como mencioné antes no se ve gran cosa. el lado de las pistas esta tapado en el centro con la silicona negra que seguramente cubre el integrado que hace la funcion que contaba Gudino, del otro lado solo hay un transistor y componentes pasivos, y seria inutil intentar cualquier cosa si el funcionamiento es como lo contaba el. Estuve experimentando con el medidor de continuidad y realmente hay algo mas ahi. Quizas me termine comprando otra ametralladora de juguete simplemente...

O tambien podria preguntar en las casas de modelismo es verdad

Respondiendo a tu pregunta, la maqueta es de una Browning 1919 de calibre .30, el tiene un Jeep Willys modelo 47 color verde militar (pintura prestada por el regimiento de acá a la vuelta), con lo cual todo hace juego


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2013)

Otra opción son esos integrados que graban 20 segundos y que *los muchachos* te permitan grabar esos sonido


----------



## MrXivi (Jun 24, 2013)

Buenas.

Se me ocurrió algo, como para reemplazar el circuito original en caso de daños en el mismo:

 - Un generador de ruido blanco: un transistor polarizado casi al corte, se extrae esa señal de ruido del colector y se amplifica.
 - Un oscilador que genere pulsos de corta duración a, más menos, 10 Hz (no sé cuántos tiros por segundo se manda una Browning, alguien sabe?)
 - Un conmutador que mande la señal del generador de ruido a un parlantito, comandado por el oscilador.
 - Un LED que se enciende con los mismos pulsos del oscilador
 - Y VOILÁ: UN FUSIL ELECTRÓNICO.

Se supone que el conjunto se activa mediante el gatillo...

Ojalá sirva la idea.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## ESKALENO (Jun 25, 2013)

Un 555, un par de resistencias, un condensador, un transistor y un parlante.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 25, 2013)

y el diagrama? nos das los condimentos pero no la reseta


----------



## NarXEh (Jun 25, 2013)

Buenas!

Propongo mi solucion:

1 - Te metes a youtube y buscas un video de una ametralladora que te guste.

2 - Bajate el video y conseguite esos programas que son capaces de extraer el audio de los videos (un amigo tiene uno, veo si despues lo consigo). 

3 - Utiliza Audacity o cualquier programa decente de sonido y hace un recorte de un disparo.

4 - Utiliza alguna función estilo Transformada de fourier o la FFT para que puedas ver las frecuencias para conocer "por que rango de frecuencias" se encuentra ese sonido generado por el disparo.

5 - Ahora que ya conoces masomenos el rango de frecuencias, podes hacer un oscilador para generar esa frecuencia o modificando ese esquema que tenes (el cual *NO* publicas) o hacer lo que dice 2M de utilizar esos integrados que permiten grabar sonidos.

6 - Saludos


----------



## MrXivi (Jun 25, 2013)

Análisis FFT de un estampido? 

Un simple analizador espectral me arroja actividad en todo el rango audible! Serían, no sé, unos sopotocientos osciladores, y un sumador de las mismas sopotocientas entradas. Creo que la alternativa de dosmetros sería más viable.

Con lo de eskaleno se arma el oscilador del que hablaba en mi post anterior, e incluso podría ser una _solución simple_, si consideramos una ráfaga de ametralladora como una _serie de golpeteos_ aka un tren de pulsos. Considerando que con cada disparo se produce una liberación de gases en un único sentido (hacia adelante del cañón), pienso que un eventual parlante debería desplazar aire sólo en ese sentido, no? Se oiría como que dispararan de lejos...

Saludos a todos!


----------



## NarXEh (Jun 26, 2013)

Buenas!



MrXivi dijo:


> Análisis FFT de un estampido?
> 
> Un simple analizador espectral me arroja actividad en todo el rango audible! Serían, no sé, unos sopotocientos osciladores, y un sumador de las mismas sopotocientas entradas. Creo que la alternativa de dosmetros sería más viable.
> 
> ...



No se me enoje compañero 

Solo di una solucion mas para que el compañero pueda averiguar la frecuencia la frecuencia "cercana" a la cual deberia de calibrar el oscilador en caso de querer construirlo denuevo o de manera alternativa.
Tenes razon: esta el ruido mecanico del piston golpeando la bala, los gases de escape que salen por el cañon e incluso los gases de retroceso que son los encargados de quitar el casquillo para introducir nuevamente la bala. Yo lo que decia era grabar un solo disparo (vamos que con el audacity se debe poder hacer masomenos bien ) y despues controlar el oscilador con ese tren de pulsos que vos muy bien mencionas.
Yo lo que intento es dar mas alternativas para que no nos encasillemos en una sola solucion como la unica para resolver un problema

saludos!

p.d.: Otra solucion seria que el creador del post se compre una ametralladora de enserio


----------



## MrXivi (Jun 29, 2013)

NarXEh dijo:


> p.d.: Otra solucion seria que el creador del post se compre una ametralladora de enserio



Una Browning real sonaría más como una Browning real 

Saludos a todos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 29, 2013)

Hola.

machine gun sound circuit
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/50 - 555 Circuits/50 - 555 Circuits.html#30
http://fillingdiagram.blogspot.com/2013/04/make-simple-machine-gun-sound-effect.html
http://www.google.com/search?q=mach...lGse84AOosoGICQ&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=639

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

